

Chevron Granted Access to Activists' Private Internet Data - btilly
http://www.commondreams.org/headline/2013/07/11-3

======
btilly
Note that the reasoning under which this happened is exactly the same as the
NSA's reasoning - as long as they don't know that the people are Americans,
they don't think the 4th applies.

~~~
jdp23
Excellent point. And how are the anonymous activists supposed to prove that
they're US citizens without revealing their identities?

And just as with the NSA's reasoning, there's no protection for non-US
citizens.

Also worth highlighting: any mechanisms Microsoft (or other companies) build
in to allow the NSA access to data also have the side effect of allowing
access to that data in this situation. Of course as they keep pointing out
they only disclose data in response to a court order. But when the courts are
granting subpena's like this, that's not a big comfort.

------
sologoub
Personally, I'm floored... On one hand we chastise everyone around the world
for attacks on activists/suppression of free speech and talk up our high
morals, then on the other hand we do the same damn thing, just to further
corporate objectives, as opposed to internal political ones.

The environmental issue is especially short-sighted, as damage to Ecuadorian
rainforest will affect US mainland overtime.

Anyone know if there is any kind of appeals process or defense fund for these
groups?

~~~
makerops
I for one, donate to the EFF; I'm honestly not sure if it is the best place to
put the money, but every time I read an article that pisses me off like this,
they seem to be the ones defending the right side.

------
DamnYuppie
For anyone who thinks Corporations are not becoming to powerful please think a
little more on it.

------
jivatmanx
Puts this recent statement in context:

"Carney is asked about the involvement of Human Rights Watch and Amnesty
International in defending Snowden.

Carney praises the work of those organizations. However "Mr Snowden is not a
human rights activist or a dissident," Carney says, but a leaker of highly
classified state secrets who faces three felony charges."

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/12/edward-
snowden-t...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/12/edward-snowden-to-
meet-amnesty-and-human-rights-watch-at-moscow-airport-live-coverag)

------
zimbatm
What are the grounds given by Chevron for the conspiracy ? It would have been
interesting to know from the article.

~~~
davidvaughan
The ruling is here (PDF):
[http://dg5vd3ocj3r4t.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/docu...](http://dg5vd3ocj3r4t.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/documents/Kaplan-
Order-Hotmail-IP-subpoena_0.pdf)

It's not copy-pastable, but Chevron's argument starts on page 8.

